# In.Pro Check Temp II installed (pics)



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

In.Pro Check Temp II
Haven't seem too many people (nobody, in fact), sporting it here, so decided to share some pics of my today's install, for those interested. 
It's a little neat external/internal temperature measurement device that goes into a VW MK4 Golf/Jetta dashboard button opening, which is either consumed by an ASR switch or a placeholder cover 1J0 858 180B. Since mine was already used up by a Mikado remote garage door opener bezel (which I fashioned to operate my own Genie opener), I took out the passenger heated seat control button for it. I short-wired the button's harness plug to the respective pins of the driver's seat button, and it seems to work fine. Driver's side switch operates both heated seats now.
Meanwhile, Check Temp II which sits in its place now shows me cabine temperature, athmospheric tempreature, gives ice alerts, and is able to control my comfort module in a ClimaTronic fashion. I didn't enable that -- haven't figured out yet where is the climate control module's relay. Importantly, Check Temp II fits said dash opening flawlessly, and has a lighting option complimentary to MK4 dashboard illumination.
It seems to be only available from Europe. In.Pro's North American dealers (e.g. RPI) didn't bother even answering my inquiries, so I procured this accessory from an Italian outfit SpeedUp.com, which is apparently a one-stop-shop for all imaginable Euro-rice marques. The processing time of my order exemplified the Italian service stereotypes, but eventually I received it, about one month after ordering.
The installation is trivial (wiring 12V and ground leads), but I had to be creative about finding alternative spots for the sensors -- the wires were too short to reach the suggested rear-view roof mirror mount, for internal, and radiator grille, for external sensor placement respectively.
Some pictures:
The ingredients:









Backside, harness with sensors:









Easy-to-use instructions in German:









Entire cockpit:

















































































Respectfully submitted,
Gorilla800lbs



_Modified by gorilla800lbs at 9:21 PM 9-27-2003_


----------



## modiGTI (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (gorilla800lbs)*

looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (modiGTI)*

you can use that for the before and after airtemp in the ic pipes before and after the ic? nice man


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (gorilla800lbs)*

I already have on in my Corrado, it's my MFA Position 5. While it is a slick looking little unit. I already know the outside temps and I could care less what the temp inside, as long as I am comfortable.


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (Non_Affiliated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Non_Affiliated* »_I already have on in my Corrado, it's my MFA Position 5. While it is a slick looking little unit. I already know the outside temps and I could care less what the temp inside, as long as I am comfortable.









Do you have the older red/green Check Temp or this Check Temp II? I know the first one was fitting dash openings in MK3 and B4 VWs.
This new one also has an ability to hook up a humidity sensor. It's an extra $30, and I didn't buy it...


----------



## crackers8199 (Dec 11, 2002)

Looks sweet!
Do you have any pics of the wiring that you can post? Also, where did you end up putting the sensors, and how did you get them there?


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (crackers8199)*

The wiring is really trivial -- "red" and "black" leads to be tapped into 12V switched and ground leads, respectively, and that's all. One could use connections in fuse box with a couple of $3 fuse taps from Pep Boys. I used connections behind my stereo, since I already have unsheathed leads there, with my aftermarket HU, steering wheel buttons integration, hardwired handsfree and whatnot. 
To route the temp sensor wires, I took off the driver's side front interior panels, and consealed wires underneath those. Will post additional pics tonight.
I placed the internal temp sensor to the right of the steering wheel column. It's out of the direct sunlight, and seems to work very nicely there, showing the accurate readings, at the same time remaining inconspicuous enough.
The story is more complicated with the external sensor. Because I couldn't route it all the way to the front grille, I ended up attaching it behind he driver's side headlight, almost under the crack between hood and left fender. I was figuring that the reading won't be affected by engine heat much, and there'll be constant ventilation, plus, the sensor will be out of direct exposure to the elements. Well, it turned out that in this position the heat soaking does pose an issue nevertheless. If the car is standing or moving slowly, I'm getting athmospheric temperature readings close to 100*F. When I speed up, the sensor cools off in a couple of minutes. I'll try to play around with its placement tonight and to find a better location.


----------



## German_Emotion (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (gorilla800lbs)*

good writeup, let us noe if u figure out anythign about the climate control thingy!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (gorilla800lbs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gorilla800lbs* »_
Do you have the older red/green Check Temp or this Check Temp II? I know the first one was fitting dash openings in MK3 and B4 VWs.
This new one also has an ability to hook up a humidity sensor. It's an extra $30, and I didn't buy it...

Nope Corrados came With and outside thermometer built into the Digital gage cluster. I was just kind of razzing you. I think the cool factor with that unit is the changeable color feature.


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (gorilla800lbs)*

how much does this cost?


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

So does this unit have the ability to turn on and off your heating controls?


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (turborave)*

OUch.. $87







anywhere to get this other than that funky italian place?


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Sawdust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sawdust* »_So does this unit have the ability to turn on and off your heating controls?

Yep it claims this ability. It can trigger your A/C and heater relays. But I haven't figured out where these relays are.

_Quote, originally posted by *turborave* »_anywhere to get this other than that funky italian place?

I wish I knew such place.







But on the other side, they're just charging In.Pro's own €79 MSRP.


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (gorilla800lbs)*

P.S. I think I am just going to have to splice an extra 2' worth of wiring into the external sensor's lead, so I can take it out beyond radiator. Heat soaking reigns *everywhere* in engine compartment (kind of duh), even on periphery.


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (gorilla800lbs)*

how about sending it to like the door jamb or something.. by the hinge..


----------



## LuisV (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (gorilla800lbs)*

How about placing the sensor near one of these places:
Stock temp sensor location near horns?
ECU or alarm horn?
Bumper or side marker lights?
Rear valence on the opposite side of the exhaust?
I would tend to think that placing it in a location where there is a flow of incomming air would also give you incorrect readings as the sensor will change temp when the car is moving. Similar to what you mentioned above when it was reading very hot and then cool off when driving around.
This seems like a useful mod for us dubbers that don't already have the temp sensor built into the cluster. Please keep us posted regarding the ability to tap into the ac/heat controls.


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (LuisV)*

i got it! how about by the wiper arms? on that black trim.. you could come by one of the windshield washer things...


----------



## screaminVDUB (May 11, 2003)

*Re: (turborave)*

can this unit be integrated to work as a oil temp gauge?


----------



## Jeraass (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (gorilla800lbs)*

Do you need to have the Climatronic already in the car? Like have a GLX? Or can it work in just a GLS that came stock with the single DIN Premium audio head unit? I'm guessing it all works independently because you only mentioned the power and ground leads, and the sensors. I'm just wondering though because you also mentioned it's capability to control the climatic features.


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (Jeraass)*

I thought about cowl behind wipers, but I think that this area gets way too hot under sun.








I think the sensor *needs* to be exposed to the flow of air, so as to get the most relevant reading, not affected by ambient temperature from body (dissipated when heated under sun) and engine.
I checked Bentley, and it turns out that in GLX models, the stock blower temp sensor is actually located in cabin fresh air intake duct, right behind pollen filter. Bloody great idea, I think the wire length is sufficient to get there. It is NOT sufficient to get down to grille insert near horn, where the outside temp sensor is located.

_Quote, originally posted by *Jeraass* »_Do you need to have the Climatronic already in the car? Like have a GLX? Or can it work in just a GLS that came stock with the single DIN Premium audio head unit? I'm guessing it all works independently because you only mentioned the power and ground leads, and the sensors. I'm just wondering though because you also mentioned it's capability to control the climatic features.

Would I have GLX with Climatronic, I wouldn't need this contraption, since I'd have all the functionality Check Temp 2 aims to provide. Plus, the illumination is so sexy!!


----------



## -Pascal (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (gorilla800lbs)*

Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (gorilla800lbs)*

PLEASE PLEASE do a write up when you get this thing working good.. as far as how you ran the wires for the temp sensors! PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (turborave)*

Since you removed only one seat heater switch, are both seat heater elements now controlled by the 1 remaining switch? 

EDIT: Nevermind! I read the whole thing now!

















_Modified by Jazzy GTI at 11:14 PM 9-30-2003_


----------



## mzdaklr (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_you can use that for the before and after airtemp in the ic pipes before and after the ic? nice man

That would be badass.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (gorilla800lbs)*

Backside, harness with sensors:








If you noticed that those are just beaded probes. So for those that are thinking of the Before and after IC, It would be a bad Idea, cause you for one need to have the probe in the IC tubes. How do think those will fit? Also you'll need to be able to keep the IC tubes from leaking.
Also those that ask about incorporating it into a oil temp thermometer, no good. You need a sending unit that would screw into a the block and allow oil to flow over the sending unit thermometer area.
Those units are only good for giving you ambient air temps.


----------



## mzdaklr (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (Non_Affiliated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Non_Affiliated* »_Backside, harness with sensors:








If you noticed that those are just beaded probes. So for those that are thinking of the Before and after IC, It would be a bad Idea, cause you for one need to have the probe in the IC tubes. How do think those will fit? Also you'll need to be able to keep the IC tubes from leaking.
Also those that ask about incorporating it into a oil temp thermometer, no good. You need a sending unit that would screw into a the block and allow oil to flow over the sending unit thermometer area.
Those units are only good for giving you ambient air temps.

Good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SinFny (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (modiGTI)*

That looks awesome. Great mod.


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (Casey P.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Casey P.* »_That looks awesome. Great mod. 

Thanks!! 
An update for everyone interested. Yesterday, I was just about to put the sensor into the blower intake, when my wife told me "doesn't it blow warm air from there if A/C is off?", and she is right. The blower sucks in some hot air from engine compartment alright.
However, I was able to fish the sensor wire down to the location of the stock outside temp sensor. This is behind driver's side bumper grille insert, next to the horn. I had to slide the wire underneat the airbox, and this shortcut produced a couple of extra inches of slack that I needed. I tacked the sensor right onto the horn with 3M double-sided tape to see how it operates today, and to be able to remove it if necessary. This morning's ride to train showed that the sensor doesn't overheat at all. It assumed the correct 51*F temp reading under 1 minute into the ride, and didn't go up when the car stood and idled for a minute afterwards. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The pick will be posted tonite, I promise!!
So, the last thing to find out is how to tap into heater and A/C controls. I studied Bentley yesterday again, inconclusively. I am going to post an inquiry to MK4 forum, maybe someone here knows what to do.


_Modified by gorilla800lbs at 7:52 AM 10-1-2003_


----------



## NFS7 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (gorilla800lbs)*























very nice! nice subtle OEM-ish mods are the bestest evar!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (gorilla800lbs)*








ok, where is this mystery pic?


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (turborave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turborave* »_







ok, where is this mystery pic?


OK, here they are:
Cabin sensor:









Sensor housing taken apart:









External sensor's wire threaded through firewall grommet and under the corner of the airbox. The second wire running alongside is for my fogs:









External sensor hastily mounted onto the horn with a swath of white doublesided 3M tape, as of yesterday:









A close-up:










_Modified by gorilla800lbs at 10:17 AM 10-2-2003_


----------



## CageyBee (Jun 15, 2000)

on my 1993 Corrado VR6, the factory location for the outside ambient temperature sensor is directly in the center of car, where the rain tray should be. behind the firewall, and in front of the windshield. that area right there, dead center.
i find this location to be perfect. the sensor never gets wet, and provides an accurate reading, whenever the car is moving. if the car is stopped for an extended period of time, or driving along traffic really slowly, then the reading is useless. but as long as i'm travelling at say, 40km/h, then the redaing is always 100% accurate. 
nothing like seeing -35*C in those cold winter months. i tried to take a picture of that, but my digital camera didn't operate in those temps! too bad!
-danny


----------



## crackers8199 (Dec 11, 2002)

How difficult was it to get the outside temp sensor down to that location?


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (gorilla800lbs)*

how did you come through the firewall? is there anyway to get a step by step on all this?


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (CageyBee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CageyBee* »_
i find this location to be perfect. the sensor never gets wet, and provides an accurate reading, whenever the car is moving. if the car is stopped for an extended period of time, or driving along traffic really slowly, then the reading is useless. but as long as i'm travelling at say, 40km/h, then the redaing is always 100% accurate.

In the spot where I slapped my sensor, it seems to work perfectly even when the car is not moving. Yesterday it stood up with a warmed up engine for about 7 minutes, 2 of which idling. Obviously, the under the hood was hot. The temp outside was 58*F (I checked the termometer at home), and the Check Temp was reading just a 3*F increase -- 61*F. Very good IMHO. It dropped to 58* within 1 minute as we drove off.

_Quote, originally posted by *crackers8199* »_How difficult was it to get the outside temp sensor down to that location?


Not really difficult, as it turned out. Just had to try. The only thing is that you can see a wire running from firewall to airbox. I.e. it's not "stealth". I am going to sheathe it with wire tubing for an OEM look.

_Quote, originally posted by *turborave* »_how did you come through the firewall? is there anyway to get a step by step on all this? 

There is a hole in the firewall, covered with a rubber plug. You can see it in the center of the green circle here:








You can take it out and discard it, but it's much better to fashion a grommet from it by drilling a hole in its center with an 1/8 bit or such like. Because the sensor bead is thicker than the wire lead itself, you may also want to make an insicion in the plug with an utility knife, to ease the pushing of the sensor thru.
Further, take off the lower front trim panels from your driver's seat dashboard side. For that, take off the fuse box cover --the whole black panel that has the fuse box door, on the left side of dashboard adjacent to the driver's door. It's held in place by 4 clips. Pry one of them off with a butter knife and snap the rest off by just pulling. 
Then, take off the two lower trim panels below steering wheel and and above driver's footwell. They're held in place by 4 Torx 25 screws in the bottom edges and clips in the top edges. Note that you wouldn't be able to start removing them until the fuse box panel is removed in the prior step. 
Now, you can fish a legth of some wire down the firewall hole from the engine compartment. You won't see the other end of the whole (from the driver's seat), because it's still obstructed by interrior frame and sound deadening panels, but you'll see the end of wire dangling from underneath those. Or reach your hand behind the sound deadening panels and find it there by touch. With those lower trim panels removed as outlined in step above, your access to this wire is unblocked. 
Now, you need to pull your sensor wire into engine compartment. From driver's seat, just tape the sensor to the loose end of dangling wire that you fished through the firewall, and simply pull the entire wire by the free end back into engine compartment, and it will route the sensor wire there as well. 



_Modified by gorilla800lbs at 10:57 AM 10-2-2003_


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (gorilla800lbs)*

how hard is it to route the cabin sensor?


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (turborave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turborave* »_how hard is it to route the cabin sensor? 









I stuck the sensor encasement onto the upper edge of the right trim panel, and just left its wire underneath the panel as I fitted it back.
It was immensely, extremely hard!


----------



## Alienex (Dec 22, 2002)

thats really cool.


----------



## skifis (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (Alienex)*

For thoes guys out there wanting to use this as a oil temp or ic temp gauge i would suggest doing some research on what sensors these are and what outputs they give, you might be able to jsut wire in a more adiquate sensor into the wire for your needs and still use the same thing. i am gonna order one in the next few weeks for inside and outside temp reasons, and ill play around, as i have a background in electronics and sensing equipment.


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (skifis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skifis* »_i am gonna order one in the next few weeks for inside and outside temp reasons, and ill play around, as i have a background in electronics and sensing equipment. 

That is cool. Maybe you'll also figure out how to hack into the climate control!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (gorilla800lbs)*

any updates?


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (turborave)*

Nope. I didn't get to look at the climate control unit this weekend, as planned.


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (gorilla800lbs)*

overall.. would you say that this thing is worth buying? i am still on the fence with this one..


----------



## 2004_jetta (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (turborave)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (turborave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turborave* »_overall.. would you say that this thing is worth buying? i am still on the fence with this one.. 

I totally luv it. In fact I am considering adding this humidity sensor to it. Just need to consolidate it with some other purchase so that shipping price is worth it, but it's not easy -- since most of the stuff they offer is Foliatec and Type-R garbage


----------



## MRballer337 (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (gorilla800lbs)*

how much does that thing cost?? where do you get one.. I want it, and i want it now!


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (MRballer337)*

It's all in here, in the thread. &#0128;74.91 from eSpeedUp.


----------



## 16valverocco (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (modiGTI)*

that is dope


----------



## GTIdaho (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (CageyBee)*

The factory location for the outside temp sensor for the MK4 MFA is actually right where Gorilla put it. In this pic the siver plastic tab to the right of the green circle is where the MFA sensor goes. The grille cover also has an opening in this area for airflow.
Just thought I would point that out.


----------



## BJS (Jul 24, 2002)

Am I just not getting this? What is the purpose of this? You already have an outside air temp. readout with freezing alert. Seems like a hole lot of effort and $80 just to find out what the cabin temp is? Who cares....


----------



## LuisV (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (BJS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BJS* »_Am I just not getting this? What is the purpose of this? You already have an outside air temp. readout with freezing alert. Seems like a hole lot of effort and $80 just to find out what the cabin temp is? Who cares....

Not everyone has the OEM MFA... I for one don't and at ~ $80 it's a cool little add on.


----------



## BJS (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (LuisV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LuisV* »_
Not everyone has the OEM MFA... I for one don't and at ~ $80 it's a cool little add on.

Ahhh, I actually wasn't aware that the MFA was an option. What trim levels does it not come on standard?


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (BJS)*

i believe GLX models are the only ones to get the MFA


----------



## recklessvw (Apr 26, 2001)

*Re: (turborave)*

Wow, that is pretty cool! I especially like the color-changing option. I use my heated seats alot during the winter, and I don't know how the wife would like losing control over her heat, though. I don't have any other open slots, unless I got rid of the ASR switch, and I actually use that every once in awhile..on the uumm....track...of course.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (turborave)*

I have a MFA and mine is a '91.


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (gorilla800lbs)*

I just got my order of this the other day








Gorilla - I see you are in Fair Lawn. I am in Morris County, about 15 minutes from Morristown. Perhaps if I can make it worth your wild, could we possibly have a mini-tech day with this?














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yeah, "easy to read instructions in German" - guess it's time to learn another language!


----------



## J_freakGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (gorilla800lbs)*

niiiiiice!


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (pooz01wolfsburg)*

Yup, like I IM-ed. Email me at gorilla800lbs @ gorilla800lbs.com when you're back and you've paid a modicum of some due attention to your wife before you plunge back into modding abyss


----------



## QT_GTI (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (gorilla800lbs)*

but all of the slot from my car are full........ ASR, two heated seats, E-lights. heated rear


----------



## realcyberbob (Apr 13, 2003)

on a scale from 1 to 10, 10 being the hardest, how hard is it to install?


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (realcyberbob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *realcyberbob* »_on a scale from 1 to 10, 10 being the hardest, how hard is it to install?

Don't know, man. I think my compounded posts with all the details and instructions in this thread make the picture sufficiently clear. Make your own judgement for yourself. For me, the install was probably at 3 on your scale, mainly due to the tedium of simple but boring steps of disconnecting battery, removing interior trim panels, pulling the stereo out and wiring the leads, traversing firewall, putting things back, etc. None of the steps is too arcane, but the number of steps is not trivial.


----------



## Faststang70 (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (gorilla800lbs)*

What did you do with the Pass. side Heated seat button?


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (Faststang70)*

you mean physically? or how does he controll it? he said before that he wired them into one.. so that one switch controlls both..


----------



## Faststang70 (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (turborave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turborave* »_you mean physically? or how does he controll it? he said before that he wired them into one.. so that one switch controlls both.. 

My bad I got all giddy from the pictures that I didn't even read the top.
Thats really cool that he wired it into the driver side to control both seats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to a good idea


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed*

As for checking inlet and outlet IC temps, a little "Heat sink compound" between the sensor and the Eurosport (metal) pipes ought to transfer your temps nicely. Those really concerned would put some sort of insulating band-aid over the affair to keep the false engine compartment readings from being such a drastic matter in the measurement of the pipe temps. 
What I want is an IR Non-Contact temp sensor device, that I can just point at different objects under the hood, like the brake rotors, the intercooler, the radiator, the oil cooler, the oil pan, yada-yada. Time to hack the one from Radio Shack...


----------



## andie (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (gorilla800lbs)*

Hi,
I saw the In-Pro Check Temp II on Parts4euro.com and plan on buying it. They sent me this thread. I was wondering... can you provide me with the information for installing it in the passenger side heat seater control, actually, how I would control the heated seats from the driver side control.
Thanks
2003 GTI, 1.8T - mellow modes - brushed alum door sills, Alpine CD changer, Hella smoked headlamps with fog lights with euro switch, black front and back VW emblem, Awe-tuning Boost gauge
2004 WRX sedan - Alpine 9815, Advan RG rims, Zerosport shift boot, MOMO air leather shift knob


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (andie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hurleysurf24* »_I want this now








How much iis it ?


 * $79.99 w/free shipping*


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (andie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andie* »_Hi,
can you provide me with the information for installing it in the passenger side heat seater control, actually, how I would control the heated seats from the driver side control.


This here person who's selling it in this thread gotta know a lot about it, no?


----------



## circa37 (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (gorilla800lbs)*

Thats tight







, I should pick me up one of those, too bad i have an Mk3


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (gorilla800lbs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gorilla800lbs* »_
This here person who's selling it in this thread gotta know a lot about it, no?









You know not really as 
A) we know more about lighting 
B) have not even owned a Mk4 yet (the closest is a VW Minivan we had in Europe...miss it dearly!)


----------



## Tuba_Transport (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_

 * $79.99 w/free shipping*


I just fired off some cash. Hope it actually arrives.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (Tuba_Transport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tuba_Transport* »_
I just fired off some cash. Hope it actually arrives.









Recieved and confirmed with email back to you!


----------



## Tuba_Transport (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
Recieved and confirmed with email back to you!









Sweet! I got your email. Any idea on how long it takes til ya can ship it out?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (Tuba_Transport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tuba_Transport* »_
Sweet! I got your email. Any idea on how long it takes til ya can ship it out?

Will let you know!


----------



## AHIPPYGRL (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (gorilla800lbs) -*

Thanx for sharing this info! I installed mine last night and I couldn't go through the firewall where you did because my accelerator cable runs through the spot that you put it through. I thought I'd share where I put mine through. I ended up going through the same place as the hood release cable. I had plenty of slack in my wire so then I put it on the plastic piece that sits right in front of the horn. WORKS GREAT!! 
But...I was wondering, is there is way to get the instructions in English? Have you figured them all out yet?? If so, please let me know cuz I have a few questions still. Thanks!!


----------



## Tuba_Transport (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (Cullen)*

any updates on shipping?


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (gorilla800lbs) - (AHIPPYGRL)*

Nice, I am glad everything works for you







However, I thought that accelerator cable is channeled through the firewall somewhere below brake booster (diametrally opposite the grommeted firewall hole that I used in my install). At least it is so in my 2001 Jetta.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (Tuba_Transport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tuba_Transport* »_any updates on shipping?

PLS email us ( I know someone already did, didnt get to it yet) but anyhow we have a hard time matching up questions posted here under _usernames_ but payments done with email ids


----------



## AHIPPYGRL (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (gorilla800lbs)*

Mine is a 2000...so the cables must be a little different. I used the same spot to run my amp wire through also. I had to search forever before I finally found that spot. Running it through where you did would have been easier to get to but...unfortunately, I didn't have that option. Have you installed anything else w/this besides just the temperature reading part?


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: (AHIPPYGRL)*

Nice write up gorilla. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm thinking of ordering one myself. However, I never did anything to a car so I'm a complete novice and require idiot-proof instructions. Would you (or anyone) be able to explain how to run the wire from the display itself to the fuse box? And then how to tap into the fuses?
Thanks.


----------



## Tuba_Transport (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
PLS email us ( I know someone already did, didnt get to it yet) but anyhow we have a hard time matching up questions posted here under _usernames_ but payments done with email ids









Arrived today. Installing tommorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (Tuba_Transport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tuba_Transport* »_
Arrived today. Installing tommorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

GREAT!!


----------



## Tuba_Transport (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (gorilla800lbs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gorilla800lbs* »_
OK, here they are:
Cabin sensor:









Sensor housing taken apart:









External sensor's wire threaded through firewall grommet and under the corner of the airbox. The second wire running alongside is for my fogs:









External sensor hastily mounted onto the horn with a swath of white doublesided 3M tape, as of yesterday:









A close-up:










Thanks for the tips. I installed my sensors in the same exact locations. Seems like the sensors are affected by the surfaces they are mounted to. My internal sensor takes longer to heat up then the air in the car during winter because the plastic takes a little bit longer to absorb heat then the surounding air. Also noticed the heatsoak issue with the external sensor when the car has been driven and sits in a parking lot for a few minutes. Takes nearly 5 minutes to get an accurate external temp after taking off in city driving.
I chose to use the slot my ASR button occupied. I disabled ASR/EDL with VAG-COM several months ago and never use the button anyway.
The total install went very quickly. Difficulty was very very low. I like the green background best. A few seconds fiddling with the buttons and I figured out how to set it up. My German is very bad and I did not try to use the directions.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (Tuba_Transport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tuba_Transport* »_ My German is very bad and I did not try to use the directions.

http://babelfish.altavista.com/


----------



## Tuba_Transport (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
http://babelfish.altavista.com/

Thanks for the tip. I know about altavista translation service. I am just too darn lazy to type in large sections of the instructions. Especially with German words like "Eine Longishwordvorzomethingsimplebutennowmadentoseemmorenimportantenthanderreallyissen."








I took 2 semesters of German in college, so can stumble through some of it. 
BTW, the more I drive the car the more addicted I get to the Check Temp II. It really is a cool little mod. I was skeptical when I finished the install, but it really does grow on you. I may even buy one for my wife's Honda Civic because the Check Temp II comes with 3 mounting options to allow it to be installed in most any car.
BTW, kudos to Cullen for putting up with my internet purchasing paranoia. I was a internet systems engineer for a few years and learned to not trust anything online.


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (Tuba_Transport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tuba_Transport* »_
...
Especially with German words like "Eine Longishwordvorzomethingsimplebutennowmadentoseemmorenimportantenthanderreallyissen."










LOL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I can certainly appreciate that. Happy New Year!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (Tuba_Transport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tuba_Transport* »_
BTW, kudos to Cullen for putting up with my internet purchasing paranoia. I was a internet systems engineer for a few years and learned to not trust anything online.

No problem though it is hard at times to understand the NA public who willingly will
A) give their CC #'s over the phone (no we dont do that!!)
B) Send a check to ...whereever








...but afraid of "online banking"







nothing personal but the NA banking is truely in the age of our banks logo...(am I in trouble now?







)








NOT ONLY this bank but I just love the logo in this context...SORRY WF!!
There are SOOOO many things that can not be done here...pay ANY bill to ANYONE over interenet....send international money wire over interenet bank NOT to mention WAP (mobilephone interenet) it is SO frustrating to step 10+ yrs back in time coming here...but hey I AM here so I guess there is SOMETHING I like here better...


----------



## Tuba_Transport (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
No problem though it is hard at times to understand the NA public who willingly will
A) give their CC #'s over the phone (no we dont do that!!)
B) Send a check to ...whereever








...but afraid of "online banking"







nothing personal but the NA banking is truely in the age of our banks logo...(am I in trouble now?







)


The problem with PayPal is that they are not classified as a bank under federal law. Most people use PayPal tied to their checking accounts so you also loose protections that are afforded by credit card laws. PayPal is uniquelly unregulated. They can tie up money for a long time at their discretion. If I buy something with a credit card and have a problem, the credit card company refunds me and they chase down the bad guy. Bank fraud is an even scarier proposition for most criminals. PayPal on the other hand is much freer to let the money exchange hands and do little to nothing if there is a real problem. 
So, I feel "safe" with giving credit card numbers out over the phone. I feel safe using paper checks. I do not feel as protected with PayPal. I use it because it is instant and free.


----------



## ab8349 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (Tuba_Transport)*

http://www.paypalsucks.com


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (ab8349)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tuba_Transport* »_
The problem with PayPal is that they are not classified as a bank under federal law. Most people use PayPal tied to their checking accounts so you also loose protections that are afforded by credit card laws. PayPal is uniquelly unregulated. They can tie up money for a long time at their discretion.

Well you have the choice of tying it to what you choose, and except for some experiences while still in Europe PP does serve us well as long as you know what you can and cannot do. Now this is where we Europeans don't grasp the US banking, why on earth do I need anything as a CHECK anyhow? you got CC's MO's and in Europe internet bank wire possible between ANYONE including internationally! I mean forget CHECKs and you have solved alot, ok you want check functions, use a so called checking card (unique to north america!) Why a piece of paper with ALL your info on it name, routing#, account#!?










_Quote, originally posted by *Tuba_Transport* »_
So, I feel "safe" with giving credit card numbers out over the phone. I feel safe using paper checks. I do not feel as protected with PayPal. I use it because it is instant and free. 

You may "feel" safe but it is as I have shown FAR FROM IT! The idea of needing a possibility of being able to cancel a CC charge in the first place is wrong, ok ok yell at me but I wont get through on this to anyone is not from outside of NA







If you have a security problem (which there is with CC, checks, ID theft in NA!!) it should be solved as mentioned at the rootcause.
A) Make it possible to wire money through internet to ANYONE you want as the REST OF THE WORLD! Via account#'s
B) Abolish CHECKS, IF needed use checking cards same possibilities, and with some you get an email instantly as ANYTHING gets charged to your card be it CC or DEBIT (thats what we do, so INSTANTLY live on my PDA I see when a charge is done!)


_Quote, originally posted by *ab8349* »_http://www.paypalsucks.com

Believe me I had my fair share of comments on there too in the past, alot about paypal is still very









I AM SORRY FOR THIS OT!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by Cullen at 11:22 PM 1-1-2004_


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (GTIfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIfreak* »_Nice write up gorilla. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm thinking of ordering one myself. However, I never did anything to a car so I'm a complete novice and require idiot-proof instructions. Would you (or anyone) be able to explain how to run the wire from the display itself to the fuse box? And then how to tap into the fuses?
Thanks.

Visit your local Autozone or Pep Boys. There will be a variety of "accessory fuse taps", in the aisle where they have wires and fuses. They're generally of two types -- piggy-back and plug-in, both will work, both come with instructions, and both cost about $3. Locate the on of the suitable 12V switched fuses in your fuse box, and tap onto it. To run the wire there, you'll need to take off the two lower pieces of interior trim that face the driver. My initial write-up describes it.


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: (gorilla800lbs)*

Thanks!


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (GTIfreak)*

I checked the eSpeedUp.com site and damn those start buttons are sechsey!


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (miller890)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miller890* »_
Just wondering...has anyone tried to install the outside temperature sensor in the factory cold air intake? The sensor should read a true ambient temperature anytime the car is running.

I wanted to install the outside sensor in front of the radiator (no cold air intake on my 2.0), but the wire is not long enough. So I ended up putting it where it is now, next to stock temp sensor. Of course it is affected by ambient heat soaking there, but the readings straithen up within a minute or two after you start driving.
For the internal sensor, make sure that the bead in sensor probe doesn't touch any part of its protective plastic encasement.


----------



## Blueonyou (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_

 * $79.99 w/free shipping*


Just ordered and waiting for confirmation


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (Blueonyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blueonyou* »_
Just ordered and waiting for confirmation

confirm Sent


----------



## mwalters (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (Cullen)*

Cullen - just sent geld ($) for mine. Anybody want to scan the directions and e-mail them to me? I'll translate and post.








[email protected]


----------



## 20AE #0911 (Jun 2, 2003)

I have a copy of the english installation/operation instructions that I received from In.Pro. These are actually a little better than the directions (in German) that came with the unit as they have a better wiring diagram for controlling the A/C. Email me if you want the .pdf file.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (mwalters)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mwalters* »_Cullen - just sent geld ($) for mine. Anybody want to scan the directions and e-mail them to me? I'll translate and post.








[email protected]

Geld? No only EUROS and DOLLARS pls








Yes recieved! AS we had a few in stock it will ship today-tomorrow!


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (Cullen)*

newsflash... even germans today use Euro today as their geld... the days of the deutsche mark are long gone..


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (Cullen)*

Very cool Cullen. I'll order mine up soon. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_

 * $79.99 w/free shipping*


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (impact)*


_Quote, originally posted by *impact* »_newsflash... even germans today use Euro today as their geld... the days of the deutsche mark are long gone..

I know I was still residing in Europe when all that took place


----------



## 2EURO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (gorilla800lbs)*

I'll be installing mine tomorrow. I'll post some pics after the install.
I cannot wait!


----------



## mwalters (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
Geld? No only EUROS and DOLLARS pls








Yes recieved! AS we had a few in stock it will ship today-tomorrow!









Thanks! Can't wait to get it. I think OE looking mods are the best!!


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

Man sure me thread has turned into some markeplace...


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (gorilla800lbs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gorilla800lbs* »_Man sure me thread has turned into some markeplace...









Sorry. We kind of jacked your thread. 
That said...
Cullen: Paypal sent.


----------



## mikeyr0x (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (PedroGringo)*

payment sent also cullen


----------



## GOspeedracerGO (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (mikeyr0x)*

anyone have any wiring tips for this? tapping into a 12V wire and finding a ground and whats the 3 other wires for? looking to install this soon in the womans car and need some more help!


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (GOspeedracerGO)*

*Tip #17*: Ignore the previous post in the thread, assert "I don't have time to read this" stance


----------



## GOspeedracerGO (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (gorilla800lbs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gorilla800lbs* »_*Tip #17*: Ignore the previous post in the thread, assert "I don't have time to read this" stance









I READ THE WHOLE THING, I saw nowhere it saying what the 3 other wires are for and where the ground was put, i read something about the fuse box, wow that was some great help, well then don't help @ss, I'll figure it out myself


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (mikeyr0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PedroGringo* »_
Sorry. We kind of jacked your thread. 
That said...
Cullen: Paypal sent.










_Quote, originally posted by *mikeyr0x* »_payment sent also cullen









OK...and yes sorry...


----------



## Blueonyou (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Anyone get the **** from Cullen .... I havent yet!


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
OK...and yes sorry...

A terse "sorry" in exchange of a free marketing


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Blueonyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blueonyou* »_Anyone get the **** from Cullen .... I havent yet!
















In customs right now!


----------



## mwalters (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Got mine today...thanks! Will install this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blueonyou (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (mwalters)*

How long did it take for you to get yours from Cullen>


----------



## mwalters (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: (Blueonyou)*

Blue,
I ordered on 1/26, but he was still waiting on his order to come in from Europe. No big deal - I wasn't in a hurry anyway. Looks pretty cool, even before installing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blueonyou (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (mwalters)*

Mwalters--- I ordered on 1/21/04 still no tracking number or product.
CULLEN-- Make me feel better , can I have a tracking number... please


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Blueonyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blueonyou* »_Mwalters--- I ordered on 1/21/04 still no tracking number or product.
CULLEN-- Make me feel better , can I have a tracking number... please

PLS email me as I need the full name to match it up with the order!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (mwalters)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mwalters* »_Blue,
I ordered on 1/26, but he was still waiting on his order to come in from Europe. No big deal - I wasn't in a hurry anyway. Looks pretty cool, even before installing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes, order scheduled to arrive early next week!


----------



## Blueonyou (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (Cullen)*

My order item # 10320


----------



## GOspeedracerGO (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (Blueonyou)*

just installed the womans temp guage today, looks good took some work though! questions just ask!


----------



## GOspeedracerGO (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (GOspeedracerGO)*

also to note:
having problem with a part in the write-up. For the mounting of the inside probe, if its cold outside and u have the heat cranking, the plastic interior piece the probe is mounted on gets hot and it reads that temp. instead of the air temp. I left the outside probe dangling near the horn but not touching anything, i believe this is a good way to make for an accurate reading. Looking for a way to make the inside probe dangle to read air temp., any idea's????, I'll be working on it, and let everyone know!


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (GOspeedracerGO)*

Hey Cullen. 
Any word on delivery? 
Thank you!
Peter


----------



## Blueonyou (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (PedroGringo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PedroGringo* »_Hey Cullen. 
Any word on delivery? 
Thank you!



Ditto!


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (Blueonyou)*


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (PedroGringo)*

Bump for Status, Cullen. 
Thanks!


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (PedroGringo)*

Arrived today! Cullen, you don't suck!
Thanks for setting this up. I'll install it soon.
Peter


----------



## Blueonyou (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (Blueonyou)*

Cullen: Just took delivery .. Thank you for putting up with me!


----------



## donthate (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (Blueonyou)*

just installed mine and for some odd reason i had enough wire to run it to my drivers side mirror. so everything went good but i was wondering if anybody has figured out how to wire this thing into your ac/heating. if you have can you explain how you did and how it works... thanks


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: (donthate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *donthate* »_just installed mine and for some odd reason i had enough wire to run it to my drivers side mirror. so everything went good but i was wondering if anybody has figured out how to wire this thing into your ac/heating. if you have can you explain how you did and how it works... thanks

Finally, some more installing advice.
Can you describe how you routed it to your mirror and then where did you attach it on the outside? Do you notice any problems in temperature readings having it where it is?
Thanks.


----------



## donthate (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (GTIfreak)*

The whole thing i think tok about two hours. There are two panels under the steering wheel. remove those. depending on what year your car is you have to remove the cupholder. my car is a 2003 so my cupholders are in the center console by the e-brake. so i removed the cover where the cupholders should be and that gave me some room to work with. i loosened the stereo and ran the wires to the left of it. i dropped the wires down where the two removed panels are beneath the steering wheel. i then pulled back the wire cover that is between the car and the door so i would reveal some light so i could see the door. i fished the temp gauge up into the hole and began feeding the wire into the door. i then removed the door panel(note- you have to remove the handle on the door in which there are three phillips screws to loosen). i then removed the tweeter. heres the hard part. i removed the bottom of the mirror and was not able to feed it up through the little hole. there is a large torx screw which it hink will remove the mirror. i did not have such a firring and after much time thinking how to get the wire through i just drilled a small hole.(if you want to do it right get the torx bit) i drilled where i though no water will possibly get in. but i will silicone it just in case. i then put the sensor sticking out from beneath the mirror where it still sits right now. i have to go to the auto store to get some two sided tape. i really dont want to drill the little sensor holders inside or out. 
i took it for a drive and its quite cold right now. its around 50 here in cali.(to me thats cold) while driving the temp settled and had a constant reading. i drove by the bank which has a temp reading on the side and it was dead on. but the real test is when the sun is out. but i think it will do fine. oh ya, i bought a fuse box jumper at pep boys and ran the ground to a screw that was behing the plastic i took off from under the steering wheel. it is a pretty easy job if yopu know how to remove the panels. hope this helps. and again if anybody has figured out how to get the climate control to work pleeease let me know.. thanks


----------



## back2school (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (donthate)*

Anyone figure out how to wire this up with the climate controls yet? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (back2school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *back2school* »_Anyone figure out how to wire this up with the climate controls yet? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nope. With all other fish to try, I haven't even tried it.


----------



## zackforbing (May 3, 2004)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (gorilla800lbs)*

Entire cockpit:








way off-topic...but what is that SEXY stereo?! I thought it was a blaupunkt, I could be wrong...it matches the lighting scheme perfectly! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (zackforbing)*

Thanks for the compliments. It's indeed a Blaupunkt -- New Orleans (MD70).


----------



## 00Bob (Aug 14, 1999)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (gorilla800lbs)*

I installed last weekend my kit. I know some person install the outside sensor at the front of the car, but i installed mine inside de driver mirror. 
Pic for you.


----------



## notjcs (Aug 11, 2003)

i just came across this thread...
has anyone modified one of these to check other (higher) temps like oil? i'd love an oil temp gauge and something like this would integrate nicely into the dash if this unit can handle reading high temps.


----------



## Royale5 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (back2school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *back2school* »_Anyone figure out how to wire this up with the climate controls yet? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I want to figure this out, I need a bently manual.


----------



## Lidberg (Nov 21, 2004)

*Still available?*

Cullen,
Are you still shipping these?? If so, at what price? I want one!
.:Christian:.


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: seeking install help*

I just received mine and I'm a complete newb when it comes to this, so I'll need some hand-holding please.
I understand how to install the display and send the wires to the left of it by removing the bottom two interior panels on the driver's side.
However, how do I tap the fuse and which fuse do I tap? Never did this sort of thing before.








Also, what is easier when it comes to external temp sensor placement: running the sensor through firewall to the front left fender OR removing all door panels and mirror assembly and install the sensor behind the mirror?
Thanks.


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: seeking install help (GTIfreak)*

Anyone?


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: seeking install help (GTIfreak)*

I think I'm gonna run mine through the firewall as I don't feel confident taking the door apart and putting it back without awakening some rattle monster inside.
Any advice for a novice?


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: seeking install help (GTIfreak)*

Not getting much love here. 
I'm gonna get Add-A-Circuit and use that for wiring. For sensor placement, I think I want to go to the driver's side mirror. I'll see how brave I am. I guess I'll go and fiddle with the door panels now.


----------



## GTIXpress (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: Still available? (Lidberg)*

Are these still available?


----------



## JEATER (Dec 12, 2003)

i used to play CS and UT with an 800lbs gorilla


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Still available? (Cullen)*

i have one of these and i love it. i actually didnt use a fuse cuz i was too lazy, but i'll install one inline next chance i get. you just cut the wire and splice it in. def one of my favorited mods on my car.








^my install.


----------



## chet12 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (gorilla800lbs)*

I love how the menu for the light color is called "LIGTH"...


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (gorilla800lbs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lidberg* »_Cullen,
Are you still shipping these?? If so, at what price? I want one!
.:Christian:.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1807770

PREORDERS:
1. [email protected]
2. [email protected]
3. [email protected]
4. [email protected]


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (chet12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chet12* »_I love how the menu for the light color is called "LIGTH"...









hahahha yup. i havent been able to figure that one out other than it's a mistake.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (bigmak)*

ENGLISH INSTRUCTIONS:
(click on pics!!)


----------



## Martinus (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (Cullen)*

Bump it up.


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (Martinus)*

My detailed installation guide is available here:
http://www14.brinkster.com/luc....html
And some questions answered here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1770571


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (CageyBee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CageyBee* »_on my 1993 Corrado VR6, the factory location for the outside ambient temperature sensor is directly in the center of car, where the rain tray should be. behind the firewall, and in front of the windshield. that area right there, dead center.

On my 1990 Corrado, the MFA air temp sensor is in one of the brake air ducts (SLC's didn't get ducts http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ) so it gets poodles of ambient air passing over it at normal highway speeds. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif When sitting in traffic, anywhere around the nose of the car is subject to misreadings due to heat soak.








However, I think if you stuck it in the air stream heading into the factory engine air cleaner you'd get plenty of ambient air flowing over it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zachary (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: (where_2)*

s did anyone sucessfully hook up the climate control features?


----------



## Royale5 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (zachary)*

I dont think so yet. I would like to try but I dont have a bentley manual


----------



## Joyfantastic (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: (turborave)*

I received and just installed my CheckTemp2 and it works like a charm! I followed GTIfreak's DIY write up (great job) to-a-tee, however, I wanted to share with you where I placed my sensors. I don't know too much about wiring, etc. and was afraid of trying to go through the firewall (for placement in the engine) or inside the door panels (for placement in the side view mirror).
Pretty easy job! The hardest part was unscrewing all the panels underneath the steering wheel. Now if I can just find a way to hook up the AC/Heating controls! Anyone?
You can find my pics and install here:
http://homepage.mac.com/jsyfu/....html


_Modified by Joyfantastic at 4:12 PM 4-16-2005_


----------



## PapaBear (Dec 31, 2004)

I just got mine today.
Thanks Cullen!
I hope to be able to install it tonight!


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (PapaBear)*

bump for a successful A/C control install and writeup...NON_AFfiliated...did you get your AC controls working in the rado?


----------



## zachs03wolfy (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (dmband0041)*

bump for climate control install. Anyone yet?


----------



## CheapSk8 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (zachs03wolfy)*

I will be doing that soon. I just installed my Check Temp II Today. Took me a while to do, but then again, I put the outside sensor in the driver side mirror. It's completely hidden and out of the way of the glass and reads a perfect temp. 
The hardest part was routing the wires. I went through the cable grommet in the door, up into the mirror housing and around. It's all clean. No mess. Internal sensor placement is actually under the steering column, attatched to the bottom. I pulled the steering wheel all the way out(extended it), gave a little slack, and mounted the sensor so when the steering wheel is adjusted in or out, up or down, it moves without popping off. 
Only thing left next is the climate control. And yes, light is misspelled.


----------



## P.Bolsters (Dec 21, 2001)

i see no pics. SOMEONE please get them back on. i'm about to put this into my car and want to see what it looks like installed before i get it.


----------



## NJ1.8T (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (gorilla800lbs)*

Ok, Anyone have pics and wiring instructions in english for this little mod. I would like to have this thing work everything like the heat and ac. Email me at [email protected]
Thanks for the help ande assistance.


----------



## wfg970792 (May 16, 2007)

*Re: In.Pro Check Temp II installed (gorilla800lbs)*

Anyone know if these pics exist?


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re:*

lemme see if I can find some updated pics


----------



## ishmael010 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Re: (candela)*

Did anyone ever find updated pictures for this installation?
Thanks!
D


----------

